# Hunting dog boots



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I have never used boots although I don't think it's a bad idea.
What I have done is try to condition the dog's pads. First of all I walk my dogs on concrete and asphalt. Secondly, in the past, when I thought that the cover that I was going to hunt would be a little tough, I used brine and Tuff Foot for a couple of weeks. (Boxers used to use brine to toughen the skin on their hands.) I think it helped.
At this point I might ask the vet about conditioning.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

It is not normally an issue. The crusty snow last week took its toll on her feet after being out all day. She never quit so I wasn't aware of the problem until we got home. I will try the brine and Tuff foot but may have to go with boots for the all day events.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

TrailDogs said:


> It is not normally an issue. The crusty snow last week took its toll on her feet after being out all day. She never quit so I wasn't aware of the problem until we got home. I will try the brine and Tuff foot but may have to go with boots for the all day events.


If you find some good ones, ones that actually stay on their paws, please let us know. I've tried a couple of different brands/types, and they just didn't stay on.
Thanks,
FTGoldens


----------



## CarmenK (Dec 27, 2010)

FTGoldens said:


> If you find some good ones, ones that actually stay on their paws, please let us know. I've tried a couple of different brands/types, and they just didn't stay on.
> Thanks,
> FTGoldens



What brands/types did you try? I wonder if Ruff Wear Bark'n Boots Polar Trex would do the trick?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

CarmenK said:


> What brands/types did you try? I wonder if Ruff Wear Bark'n Boots Polar Trex would do the trick?


It's been quite a while since I've tried the boots, something like 6 years ago since the last time that I tried them. I don't remember the brand, but it seems that I bought the last set at Bass Pro Shop ... they were camo, had a rubberized surface on the ground contact area, and were held on (or, rather, were supposed to be held on) with long, tan-colored velcro straps. The boot would start flapping around on the dog's foot shortly after we started training or hunting.
Maybe the ones which you are looking at will stay on better, but to me they look like they'd be really good for walking a dog ... not really for working a dog. They're pretty pricey ... I'd try to buy them from a place that I could return them if the don't work out.

FTGoldens


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Lewis Unvented Rubber Dog Boots -- Individual Boot. $8.99.

I never used these but it has a video on how to do it as well in order to be able to keep them on. Pretty neat. I have bee thinking of getting winter boots but never knew what to actually get. Same with winter vest.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

I am leaning towards the mushing dog boots. They are quite inexpensive so no harm done if lost. Something like these:
Affordable Dog Sleds Dog Boots
If they stay on racing dogs they will hopefully stay on a hunting dog.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Interesting, I just wonder how that velcro keep on. Let me know how they work if you do get them. 
I have been inclined to get the Lewis ones but never really made up my mind if I will mess with them or just sit in the house with a nice glass of wine during the snowy days.

On another note I feel it is good to have them for injured pads as well to protect them and keep bandage on until you can get to the vet.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We have a lot of different boots for sale up here. I think every musher has tried one or another. Most do go for the Velcro type. I've only owned one sled dog and she had the softest feet in the world. A long walk and her pads would peel, I have no idea why. So we used booties. The good news up here is, any trailhead will have a stack of them available from people finding them in the trail and leaving them back by the parked cars hoping the owner will find the booties left behind. They do come off easily. If you cinch them down too tight the feet don't get enough blood. So most mushers carry a pile of them wherever they go. I don't use them personally. But Lucy does get thin pads on 30 mile runs. It takes about 3-4 days for the pads to grow back enough for another long run. 30 miles is a sprint mush distance, 300 miles is a mid range race or qualifying race, and the distance races are over 1,000 or more. And no the Iditarod is not the toughest race up here! But yes we have lots of different types of booties. If you like, let me know and I'll post photos of the labels of the booties I see for sale up here.


----------

